# Kioti DK55??



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Looking at purchasing a 2004 Kioti DK55, 500 hours. Loader, cab, good shape. Pros and cons of the tractor??any info appreciated..

Other than it is a kioti and not a jd or kubota...i know all about that negative

Plans are to use the tractor to push piles, snow blow apartment building, maybe a snow pusher up front.

18,000 - 20,000$ price range


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

HI cmo18, I have to say I have had my Kioti DK35 (gear drive) since 2002 and have used it non stop for all kinds commercial landscape of work, with different employees and have yet to have any problems..... oh wait I did have to replace the glow plugs at 1000 hours other than that it has been absolutely flawless in its operation for us! It never starts hard, well except when the glow plugs went out, runs like a champ and sips fuel like a camel. I will buy another one in a heartbeat if this one ever wears out. Thats my 2 cents hope that helps. Thumbs Up


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

just tuning in


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

ry_rock;1333227 said:


> just tuning in


what are you tuning into?


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

this tread....I am in the process of getting a tractor blower set up for this season


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

what brands are you looking at?

And I guess I'm going to purchase the kioti today. Searched the web and havent found much negative, nice unit so Ill give it a try


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

They seem to be great tractors however I don't have a Kioti dealer close to me 
So I have been looking at and think I am going with a Kubota, also looked at the Mahindras, new hollands, case and John deere


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a never used a Kioti but we have a good dealer close by and they have sold a lot of them.  I think there was problems with weak front axles in the 55's or 65's but they were ok after they were fix with a new style casting. A guy down the road has had one and it has been good for him and I think he had the update done before he had problems, the dealer wants him to trade it in on a new one but he won't because he likes it to much.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

You won't be diappointed with Kioti. I have DK40 Hydro with a loader and backhoe for two years with zero problems. Use is associated with my lawn and mulch business, snow as needed and every day use around my 18 acres here at the house. Good machines.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

My new tractor!

What size pusher could it handle??? Local dealer said a horst 3500 series but it looks heavy


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

congrats...looks brand new except the loader.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

alsam116;1335428 said:


> congrats...looks brand new except the loader.


thanks pal, only 500 hours. not sure why the loader is rusting like it is but nothing a little sandblasting cant fix


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

did you get to use the setup yet??


----------

